# G519 white markings...



## Mike G (Aug 7, 2014)

I've been looking (not too hard, mind you!) for information on white markings on the G519 bikes and haven't as of yet even found anything in the line of generalizations. So my question is this, was there anything close to a standardized marking or was it pretty much left up the unit that owned the bike? I'm speaking of white areas on fenders, tire pressure, stars, "U.S.", etc.

Now for the tricky question (Going on my assumption that it was probably left up to the units), looking for opinions so I might be opening a can of worms...
What, again in your opinion, would be appropriate minimal markings for a non unit specific bike?

I'm not doing a spot on clone, however it will be close enough that the normal person (maybe even some regular bike types) probably won't know the difference. In correct G519 fashion, everything is going to be OD, so what I'm looking for is something period correct that will offset all that green. 

I promise pics will be coming.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## johan willaert (Aug 20, 2014)

One of my G519s was found in Germany where it was left behind during WW2...

Original markings were a white rear fender with a small number '4' painted above the white tip...

I repainted these Original markings upn restoration....

Pictures on this page of my website

http://www.theliberator.be/militarybicycles.htm


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 20, 2014)

*Thanks for posting that...*

A great an informative site. Really interesting.


----------



## Mike G (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks John,
I shot an email out to Al Berger (Bergerwerke Bikes) also. He'd pretty much confirmed my assumptions that the markings were pretty much at the discretion of the unit/command that had the bikes. Apparently the white fender areas was a European theatre thing... Guess my project's gonna be from Europe then cuase I can't just do all OD! LOL

Did you just take your paint straight across or did you bring it to a point, can't really tell from the pic at that size?

Thanks for the info...
Mike


----------



## johan willaert (Aug 25, 2014)

Just a straight line across the fender...


----------

